# cardio on cycle



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

thought id post this here because it is concerning weight gain. just wanted some peoples opinions on cardio when on cycle. do you think i should cut it out completely or just reduce the number of sessions? please move if this is in an inapropiate place.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

personally, i try and do twice a week. 10-15mins low intensity before breakfast


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea I think that is good advice. I think you should keep it up. It takes along time to get the cardio up and you loose it real quick. Just keep doing it but twice a week is enough to maintain. I think cardio is good. I think we all should do it. First thing in the morning is the most effective way.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, just saw on the news yesterday that the brisk walk for 40 minutes is recommended.

I think twice a week would be ok and it is low impact.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

thanks guys think i will continue it but reduce to twice a week for 10-15 minutes. i was worried about what winger said that if i stop all together i would lose all the progress i had made with it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by robdog
> 
> *thanks guys think i will continue it but reduce to twice a week for 10-15 minutes. i was worried about what winger said that if i stop all together i would lose all the progress i had made with it. *


Take two weeks off and you have lost 50% of your cardio. That is why I say keep it up. It takes so long to get there and so fast to loose it.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah spot on winger.

At the mo, with my training i am having to do a lot of cardio.. so all i do is on those days, bang in an extra 500 cals, and lose no weight!

Its so hard to get cardio up, there is no harm doing it as normal rob, just consume more cals on those days. If you are running hard, i add about 20 cals per minute, and that'll cover you!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

thats good

i usually do cardi on days off,

however twice a week this means i only get one full rest day is this a problem?


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

you cant cut cardio out especially on a cycle....with steroids were making our bodies grow alot faster then out heart should naturally be able to keep up with...so you need that to be just as strong as anything else in your body....

even just a gain of 10 lbs of muscle is alot more work that your heart has to do to get all that blood going in your body.....

plus the sweating from the cardio and burning of those nasty calories will harden your gains up and get rid of some of that water retention..


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by miami797
> 
> *you cant cut cardio out especially on a cycle....with steroids were making our bodies grow alot faster then out heart should naturally be able to keep up with...so you need that to be just as strong as anything else in your body....*
> 
> ...


Thats a very good point there miami... you've got to look aftr your ticker...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i have also found that since starting regular cardio i seem to be able to get through my workouts quicker. i dont know if this is just in my head but even if it is its working i also seem to have alot more energy overall.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

thats because since your heart is stronger now you get better and more efficient boold flow...which means more oxygen and things like that.....so you may feel you need less rest time...but dont let that fool you..it's never good to rush through your weight training...and if you feel that you can start to train faster that means it time to start going heavier so you get more fatigued...

fatigue and and failure is one of the factors to getting stronger and bigger...also knowing when to rest is the the another


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i wouldnt say i rush its just that lately i have found i need less rest where as before i had to rest for ages just to get the strength to do another heavier set. when i say do chest 12 sets, biceps 9 sets, 4 sets of calf raises with abs and 10 minutes on treadmill it takes me 65-70 minutes where as before it could have taken me as long as 90-95 minutes. i seem to be more focused and i have been increasing weights so its not just the weights are too light. whatever it is i like it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I noticed some good gains also. Weighed less but push the same weight.


----------

